# David Popper during nap



## Thumb position

Hello,

Here are two links to videos made in recent days during naps of my young son.
Exercise is very challenging in work. I hope to post more soon!


----------



## Thumb position

*One more Popper before september!*



Thumb position said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are two links to videos made in recent days during naps of my young son.
> Exercise is very challenging in work. I hope to post more soon!


----------

